# EASTER BUNNY CAKE



## Hawging It (Apr 18, 2019)

My 2 grand kids asked Nanna to make her classic coconut bunny cake for Easter. Well here it is. Coconut on the top dyed green. It is always very good. They will be happy!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 23, 2019)

For some reason, my post of a month ago doesn't appear on your thread.  So I'll post again.
That's a really great cake.  I'm thinking that the kids all loved it.  Great job.
Gary


----------



## smokerjim (May 23, 2019)

tell the mrs. great looking cake


----------

